# Guppy, Bedford, Bowers - differences??



## mhubert (28 February 2006)

Thanks in advance...

I'm interested in the books, products, etc of Guppy & Bedford. My goal is to be a competent trader, learning initially from Australians.

My thoughts are to work through the books of one of them, & relevant products, to learn their methods. Then, on to the other, & later other teachers.  Basically, get to know how they trade, then broaden my knowledge.

Do they suit traders? Options trading seems to be what I want to do; do they cover this well? Any comments about their courses?

I've also seen books & courses by Guy Bower - any feedback?

Does anyone have any constructive comments about this?

thanks


----------



## ctp6360 (28 February 2006)

I have been reading Guppy's books lately and I think they are great, they are well written, easy to understand and contain everything you need to get started. I haven't read Bowers but I found Bedford to be "i do things this way and everything else sucks", for instance she says that she prefers candle stick trading because they are "much prettier" than bar charts.

I also really like the books by Dr Alexander Elder although they aren't targeted to Australians.


----------



## It's Snake Pliskin (1 March 2006)

I`ll go with Guppy. Bedford basically regurgitates ..... 

Guppy is good at using analogies in his writing. The book quality is not good though. Old black and white pictures are not inspiring or motivating. Give me a colour book any day.


----------



## Bobby (1 March 2006)

Hi,
Normaly I don't comment to a question like yours, but as I'm drinking*.
Do read the books & when you think your ready try TRADING. 

Remember this when you lose or win -- The $$$ exchange will go to who plays the game good or bad.  

Hint = Find an edge with the way humans think!

Good luck Bob.


----------



## Porper (1 March 2006)

mhubert said:
			
		

> Thanks in advance...
> 
> I'm interested in the books, products, etc of Guppy & Bedford. My goal is to be a competent trader, learning initially from Australians.
> 
> ...




I haven't read all their books, but I thought Louise Bedford's "charting secrets" was very average to say the least.Guppy's books are fairly good, pretty basic sort of stuff really.

I am currently reading Guy Bowers options trading which I find hard going but mainly because I am crap at maths.It is actually a good book (I think).I only bought it so that I could short the market but now with CFD'S my enthusiasm to learn options has gone for the time being.

One last point, it isn't the method that makes the money, so make sure you read about money management.Nick Radge has a excellent book out, very easy to understand.


----------



## dutchie (1 March 2006)

Snake 

I like colour books too!!

With plenty of different crayons.

(Still can't keep inside the lines though - uurrgh)


----------



## wayneL (1 March 2006)

Porper said:
			
		

> I haven't read all their books, but I thought Louise Bedford's "charting secrets" was very average to say the least.Guppy's books are fairly good, pretty basic sort of stuff really.
> 
> I am currently reading Guy Bowers options trading which I find hard going but mainly because I am crap at maths.It is actually a good book (I think).I only bought it so that I could short the market but now with CFD'S my enthusiasm to learn options has gone for the time being.
> 
> One last point, it isn't the method that makes the money, so make sure you read about money management.Nick Radge has a excellent book out, very easy to understand.




Porper,

You raise a very good point about options (and yes bowers book is a good intro imo) Unless there is the inclination/motivation/aptitude whatever to really go into all the maths, greeks etc, options are a total waste of time. People get burnt if they don't. If you just want to short easily and painlessly CFD's are definately the go.

Agree with your summation of the other books also...especially Nicks. I think it's a ripper. The first section is required reading IMo.

Cheers


----------



## ctp6360 (1 March 2006)

what is the name of the Nick Radge book?


----------



## wayneL (1 March 2006)

ctp6360 said:
			
		

> what is the name of the Nick Radge book?




ctp, it's called Adaptive Analysis for Australian Stocks 

Joe's got it in the bookshop.


----------



## ctp6360 (1 March 2006)

thanks wayneL I just ordered it then through Joe's store.


----------



## bullmarket (1 March 2006)

Hi mhubert and welcome 

My preference is the Guppy books but at the end of the day maybe take the views in this thread as guide and go for a wander through some book stores and/or a library, flick through the pages of some of the suggested books and pick 1-2 that suit your needs.

Porper touched on the importance on money/risk management in trading.  :iagree: 100% and a must read imo for both investors and traders is "Trading With A Plan" by Compton and Kendall or books on the same theme.
The book takes you through step-by-step on how to put together a trading/investing plan which includes risk/money management via stop losses, position sizes etc etc.

Another thing to be wary of when looking at charting books is that *imo there is absolutely no difference whatsoever between candle charts and bar charts as they both display EXACTLY the same information* but a candle has the difference between the open and closing prices for the day emphasised as a box on the candle.  *Hence although some chart patterns might be easier to distinguish on a candle chart there is absolutely no chart pattern whatsoever that can be seen on a candle chart that cannot also be seen on a bar chart.*  Whether a chartist uses candle or bar charts simply boils down to personal preference imo.

Good luck 

bullmarket


----------



## Bloveld (1 March 2006)

Hello
I have read books from these authors, and consider them to be a reasonable introduction to TA. Many of these books cover a multitude of techniques. But then you find out later that the authors never use these techniques themselves.
 Much of this information is on the net anyway.

 Now I am only interested in books that cover specific methods that the authors really use to trade.
Steve


----------

